# Pair (2x) OG IDQ10V2 image dynamics subwoofers



## waldojeffershead (Jun 6, 2010)

Pair of mint IDQ 10” version 2 subs, image dynamics old school sound quality 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192697147655


----------



## waldojeffershead (Jun 6, 2010)

Just tying to hype these. Could use some scratch for a trip. These are a prized possession


----------

